# me



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

finally found one i could post

ya just have to lay down to see it LOL


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey!  You don't look a BIT like Jerry Garcia.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hey!  You don't look a BIT like Jerry Garcia.


 I'm as good at finding avatars as I am at posting pics   :


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 12, 2004)

Is that your house?  I love log cabins.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

Damn! Now my neck hurts!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

pennyville73 said:
			
		

> Is that your house?  I love log cabins.


 I helped build it and lived there for about 6 months---have some better pics of the cabin


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 12, 2004)

Gotta love a flat screen monitor...I just turn it over...no neck pain...lol.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

found one of my son and I too !


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

That's it!  You look like Billy Bob Thornton in Bad Santa.


----------



## NATO AIR (Nov 12, 2004)

how old is your son dillo? don't you have a few more?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> how old is your son dillo? don't you have a few more?


Nope --only 1----he's 15 now---this pic is about 3 years old


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's it!  You look like Billy Bob Thornton in Bad Santa.



Heyyyyy  I can accept that !!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

I was trying to remember who you reminded me of when you were laying sideways..  

Awesome movie by the way..Anyone who hasn't seen it..should.


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2004)

KEEEEEERAPPPPPP!!!!! yer old!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok.  New rule.. If you post a thread, the TOPIC has to be longer than the average NAME, dammit.. Try clicking on the topic, and always miss and hit the name - I don't WANT the profiles!!!!

<rant over>


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> KEEEEEERAPPPPPP!!!!! yer old!




LOL--I dye my beard gray to keep the babes from trampling me :happy2:


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL--I dye my beard gray to keep the babes from trampling me :happy2:


 I can relate...I do the same.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm not as sophisticated as you guys, I guess..I still use the razor...every so often, anyway.


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I'm not as sophisticated as you guys, I guess..I still use the razor...every so often, anyway.


 Keep trying and someday you'll be real lady's man like me n' Dillo!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> Keep trying and someday you'll be real lady's man like me n' Dillo!


 :gross2:  They have cooties, ya know?


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

I fully admit to having Cooties!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I fully admit to having Cooties!



cooties research....pretty funny stuff

http://www.sff.net/paradise/girlcooties.htm


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :gross2:  They have cooties, ya know?


 despite the fact that ladies generally have cooties, they have other attributes that compensate. Not sure what they are, but I've been told that.


----------



## Joz (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey dillo, handsome kid.  Must look like his mom!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

CSM said:
			
		

> despite the fact that ladies generally have cooties, they have other attributes that compensate. Not sure what they are, but I've been told that.


I hear their soft an squeezable..And smell good too. Oh, and they'll take your temperature when you're sick.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I hear their soft an squeezable..And smell good too. Oh, and they'll take your temperature when your sick.



A myth.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

And some are WITCHES! :funnyface


----------



## pennyville73 (Nov 12, 2004)

> A myth.




LOL...Too funny!!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And some are WITCHES! :funnyface




*chuckle*  

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Said1 (Nov 12, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Heyyyyy  I can accept that !!



Yep, Billy Bob. 

Not bad for an old fart.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> *chuckle*
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.


You know! The broom thing, long hooked nose...warts! And not very
soft or squeezable.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> You know! The broom thing, long hooked nose...warts! And not very
> soft or squeezable.



Nope..  Still not comprehending...  unless..wait a minute..  You wouldn't be referring to ME would you?? :bat:


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I fully admit to having Cooties!




damn----That was a fun game !!!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn----That was a fun game !!!!


Hey Dillo...they still make it. The cooties are much larger(the nuclear age I guess), but it's the same game.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Hey Dillo...they still make it. The cooties are much larger(the nuclear age I guess), but it's the same game.



prolly bigger so kids don't swallow those legs that fell off all the time :baby4:


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> prolly bigger so kids don't swallow those legs that fell off all the time :baby4:



 :rotflmao: 
Yeah...I remember loosin kids left an right in the neighborhood, cuz they choked on them legs!...Man...kids can't even get dirty anymore. Sad.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 12, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:
> Yeah...I remember loosin kids left an right in the neighborhood, cuz they choked on them legs!...Man...kids can't even get dirty anymore. Sad.



Lawyers can screw up anyone's fun


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 12, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Lawyers can screw up anyone's fun


True...The good news is, there is at least one Good one. If she wasn't I could not stay married to her. On the other hand, if I leave, I'll be a dead man!


----------

